# Gloves for moving salt bags?



## MSL INC. (Jan 20, 2004)

What do U use for gloves for handling salt bags? In past years I've used ice fishing gloves that seem to work pretty well. They're rubber on the palm and gore-tex on the back of the hand. Problem is they can soak thru and you know what happens as soon as somethings gets wet in freezing temps....
Is there something better U use?


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I know that exact feeling. It doesn't matter what you are doing- shoveling, bagged or bulk salt, snow blower. My gloves always get wet or cold.

All the rubber gloves I have or tied are not insulated good. I have bad circulation (runs in the family) My fingers freeze in 55 degree wheather.

All the good insulated gloves, are not water proof. 

The only thing I can do, is to have 3 pair of Insulated gloves and rotate them as they get wet.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

nice pair of DuPont Neoprene® gloves work for me, 100% waterproof to the cuff


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Any special place of purchase?? Big Bucks??


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I use the Craftsmen "Mechanix" cloves. They haven't corroded from the salt. They are thin enough to grab and hold the knife safely and they wash out easy without getting stiff. They are not the greatest insulators in the world but they get the job done. I have used the same pair for the past 2 years and they still look new.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a set of over sized rubber gloves you would use for handeling chemicals.They practiclly stand up bt they selfs.

I wear my insulated work gloves underneith and when they are on the heavey rubber gloves fit perfect.I throw the heavey rubber gloves in the cross over box when I am not using them


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I use a pair of waterproof gloves with goretex that I purchased at Farm & Fleet for about $25.00. Well worth the money! I wash them after every time I plow just to keep them clean and salt free.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The gloves I like best for handling salt or anything else for that matter are called "West Chester". I don't remember where I got them or how much they were, but there is leather reinforcement on the palms, fingers and on the front across the knuckles and part of the fingers. Best part of them is that I can stick my hand into a fire with them on and not get burned. I use them to reposition burning logs in the woodstove. They've kept my hands warm with the subzero temps we've been having, too. They're not waterproof, but I'd say water resistant anyway.


----------



## The Good Earth (Jan 7, 2001)

Scuba gloves. Work the best of anything I have used. Beyween $10 and $20 on Ebay. You can't go wrong with 2 pair to rotate while working.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by The Good Earth _
> *Scuba gloves. Work the best of anything I have used. Beyween $10 and $20 on Ebay. You can't go wrong with 2 pair to rotate while working. *


thats what I have


----------



## frogman (Jan 3, 2001)

Mill Supply 
Bemec Polarflex Insulated Liquid Proof Gloves
#780895 $9.75/pr

I've tried them once so far and they work pretty good. They're somewhat insulated. Years ago I got a pretty bad case of hypothermia. As a consequence my fingers get hit before anything else. I put a pair of military flight glove liners on underneith of these and they did the job. You could probably get the liners on ebay or a surplus store/site. They're skin tight and work well with a lot of different glove types.
Bob


----------



## davem84 (Feb 9, 2004)

i just buy cheap disposible exam gloves at wal-mart or walgreens. and use them underneath the gloves , then i can use the cheap gloves and rotate them........hands don't dry out from the road salt or calcium chloride and the inside of the truck stays clean


----------



## dluckett (Feb 14, 2004)

I have found some rubber somewhat insulated gloves from the local Lesco dealer.They are orange, made by Boss( don't think they are connected) and cost about 7-8 bucks. I carry a couple pair and rotate them keeping a pair on the dash and let the defrosters warm them up.


----------

